# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Σπίτι: Συχνή πτώση τάσης

## teodor_ch

Καταρχήν καλώς σας βρήκα!  :Smile: 

Στο ψητό τώρα γιατί οι ηλεκτρολόγοι που έρχονται είναι μικρά παιδιά και μάλλον δεν είναι ειδικοί...

Μετακόμισα σε νέα πολυκατοικία πρόσφατα (οπότε και ο ενοικιαστής φέρνει δικό του ηλεκτρολόγο).

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν ανοίγουν κάποιες συσκευές είτε μέσα (κουζίνα) είτε έξω απο το διαμέρισμα (κοινόχρηστο πιεστικό) τις περισσότερες φορές πέφτει αισθητά η τάση. (περίπου 10 φορές ανα ώρα)
Εκτός ότι χαμηλώνουν τα φώτα στιγμιαία,
το voltage regulator της APC 
http://www.apc.com/products/family/?id=67
δείχνει ότι πέφτει η τάση και η τηλεόραση που είναι συνδεδεμένη επάνω του μαυρίζει για 1" χωρίς να κόβεται ο ήχος.

Δυστυχώς δε ξέρω αν συμβαίνει το ίδιο και στα υπόλοιπα διαμερίσματα της πολυκατοικίας.
Επειδή θα ζητήσω να ξαναέρθει ο ηλεκτρολόγος τί να του πώ να κοιτάξει?
Δεν έχω τα χρήματα να αγοράσω UPS για όλες τις συσκευές και φοβάμαι ότι θα χαλάσουν σύντομα.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Εάν έχεις τριφασική παροχή είναι μάλλον ο ουδέτερος σε εσένα εάν είναι μονοφασική είναι ο ίδιος λόγος αλλά  στο κιβώτιο της ΔΕΗ  .Πάντως πρέπει να μετρήσει κάποιος την τάση και πιθανών να σου κάψει και συσκευές .

----------

teodor_ch (11-05-12)

----------


## teodor_ch

Καταρχάς να σε ευχαριστήσω για την άμεση απάντηση  :Smile: 

Να προσθέσω ένα γεγονός μιας και είπες ΔΕΗ.

Μέχρι χτές είχα δικό μου ρολόι απο τη ΔΕΗ και το πρόβλημα με τις πτώσεις τάσης υπήρχε.
Χτές μας το έκοψαν και ο ενοικιαστής μας έβαλε ρολόι στο λογαριασμό του κοινόχρηστου ρεύματος (δηλαδή άλλη γραμμή, άλλο ρολόι της ΔΕΗ).
Το πρόβλημα συνεχίζετε και υπάρχει.

Δηλαδή δύο διαφορετικά ρολόγια της ΔΕΗ με το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

Τί συμπέρασμα βγάζετε γιατί εγώ δεν έχω ιδέα!

Δυστυχώς ο κόσμος κοιτάει μόνο το αρχικό κόστος και η προχειροδουλειά είναι σχεδόν κανόνας στη χώρα μας.  :Sad:

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Τώρα πρέπει να είσαι εκεί αλλά ή υπάρχει κακή επαφή σε καλωδίωση ή σε ασφάλεια ή είναι το πρόβλημα που σου λέω σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει κάποιος ηλεκτρολόγος να μετρήσει και να σου πει . Τώρα δεν μας είπες εάν είναι τριφασική η μονοφασική παροχή , και εάν ζεσταίνετε κάποια ασφάλεια στον πίνακα ή εάν πρόσεξες κάτι άλλο θέλει να είσαι εκεί  θέλει καλό ηλεκτρολόγο τη να σου πω .

----------


## NIKTRALYS

Εγω ειχα ενα παρομοιο προβλημα κι ανοιγοντας τον πινακα βρηκα την κλεμοσειρα του ουδετερου μαυρη και λειωμενα καλωδια ουδετερων.Η  " ηλεκτρολογαρα  " που εφτιαξε τον πινακα δεν ειχε σφιξει τις κλεμες ,και με τον σπινθηρισμο τα γα,,,σε ολα.Αν μπορεσω θα ανεβασω φωτο να δειτε τι σημαινει χαλι.

----------


## jami

Αν ο πίνακας σου δεν έχει πρόβλημα,κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο στη ΔΕΗ να έρθουν με καλαθοφόρο να ρίξουν μια ματιά στην κολώνα που παίρνεις ρεύμα.Σε 5όροφη πολυκατοικία στην Πετρούπολη είχαν το ίδιο πρόβλημα,και τελικά ήταν η κολώνα.Απλά το λέω να το έχεις υπο την υποψία σου(όπως είχε πει ο Χατζηχρήστος..).

----------

Hulk (13-07-12)

----------


## vasilllis

ναι να ριξουν και μια ματια στην πτολεμαιδα μηπως ειναι τιποτα λασκα.
αφου το προβλημα το εχει μονο αυτος τοτε η γραμμη του χωριζεται απο το κουτι διακλαδωσης της δεη στα ρολογια απο εκει παει στο ρολοι του και μετα στο διαμερισμα.αν βεβαια οπως λεει αλλαξε ρολοι τοτε να ελεγξει απο το καλωδιο του και πανω-μεχρι δηλαδη τον πινακα του.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> ναι να ριξουν και μια ματια στην πτολεμαιδα μηπως ειναι τιποτα λασκα.
> αφου το προβλημα το εχει μονο αυτος τοτε η γραμμη του χωριζεται απο το κουτι διακλαδωσης της δεη στα ρολογια απο εκει παει στο ρολοι του και μετα στο διαμερισμα.αν βεβαια οπως λεει αλλαξε ρολοι τοτε να ελεγξει απο το καλωδιο του και πανω-μεχρι δηλαδη τον πινακα του.



...Μαλλον δεν διαβασες καλα...ειναι στην πτολεμαιδα κλπ(!).... Ο ανθρωπος Νομιζω ειπε ""Δυστυχώς δε ξέρω αν συμβαίνει το ίδιο και στα υπόλοιπα διαμερίσματα της πολυκατοικίας''''.....Ας μαθη ρωτοντας εστω οτι ειναι γενικο το προβλημα ή μονο το δικο του διαμερισμα το παρουσιαζη,για να πραξει αναλογα.

----------


## makis.civ

το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και εγώ Θοδωρή πριν μερικά χρόνια στο σπίτι μου, και τελικά ήταν ο ουδέτερος της ΔΕΗ στην κολόνα.

----------


## jami

Φίλε Βασίλη καλό είναι να μην πουλάς κάτι που δεν έχεις.Εδώ είμαστε για να βοηθάμε και οχι να ειρωνευόμαστε ο ένας τον άλλο.Δεν κάνουμε διαγωνισμό γνώσεων εξ αποστάσεως.

----------


## sakhs75

Το πιο πιθανο ειναι  απο τις κλεμες ουδετερου στον πινακα η απο χαλαρες συνδεσεις στα κουτια διακλαδοσεως. Αν το ιδιο προβλημα εχουν και αλλοι στην οικοδομη τοτε σηγουρα ειναι απο την παροχη της ΔΕΗ.Το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να καλεσεις καποιον δικο σου ηλεκτρολογο για να βρει το προβλημα

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Για τους κάθε ανήξερους που γράφουν μετά από ημέρες ενώ δεν παρακολουθούμε το θέμα πρέπει να μάθουν τα εξής .Σίγουρα δεν φταίει η Πτολεμαΐδα αλλά το μυαλό τους .Εάν έχει μονοφασική παροχή που ρώτησα και δεν απήντησε ο άνθρωπος τότε εάν είναι κομμένος ο ουδέτερος τις δεη που δίνη στην πολυκατοικία θα του κάνει τα ίδια νόμος του κιρκοφ  και από άλλη μονοφασική παροχή ρολόι να πάρει τα ίδια θα έχει . Δεν γράφτηκα για να τσακώνομαι με τον κάθε άσχετο για αυτό δεν ξαναγραφώ .

----------

Hulk (13-07-12), 

jami (13-05-12)

----------


## teodor_ch

Άργησα να απαντήσω και μπερδεύτηκε λίγο το πράγμα!
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ιδέες, κάτι τέτοιο ζήτησα εξάλλου να βοηθήσουμε τον ηλεκτρολόγο που θα έρθει.

Δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω αν έχουμε μονοφασικό ή τριφασικό ρεύμα στην πολυκατοικία.
Ξέρω ότι το κάθε διαμέρισμα έχει το δικό του ρολόι απο τη ΔΕΗ και το κλιμακοστάσιο άλλο ένα (απο το οποίο παίρνω και εγώ).

Ακόμα και με το φούρνο της κουζίνας μου πέφτει η τάση!!!
Έχω ένα μετρητή κατανάλωσης ρεύματος απο τους φθηνούς και χτές όταν έπεσε η τάση για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα ~1 λεπτό είδα ότι έγραφε 206volts.
Επίσης παρατήρησα ότι ανέβαινε προς τα 215 που εκεί σταματάει σε μικρά "βήματα" των 0.2-0.5volts και όχι απότομα.


Ο ιδιοκτήτης μου είπε ότι ΕΙΧΕ και κάποιος άλλος πρόβλημα αλλά δε γνώριζε αν το έφτιαξε και πώς.
Είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα να ρωτήσω τους άλλους ενοίκους.

Περιμένω πλέον τον ηλεκτρολόγο και θα του μεταφέρω όλες τις ιδέες με πρώτη πρώτη τον ουδέτερο που λέτε.

Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 

ΥΓ. Δεν γίνεται εύκολα διάγνωση απο απόσταση. ΟΛΕΣ οι ιδέες είναι ισάξιες πιστεύω και χρησιμοποιούνται σαν βοήθεια για τον ηλεκτρολόγο.

Μόλις βρούμε το πρόβλημα θα ενημερώσω και εδώ  :Smile:

----------


## jami

Θοδωρή τελικά τι έγινε;είχαμε καμμια εξέλιξη;

----------


## teodor_ch

> Θοδωρή τελικά τι έγινε;είχαμε καμμια εξέλιξη;



δε σας ξέχασα εγώ...
εμένα ξέχασε ο σπιτονοικοκύρης....

μόλις έρθει ο ηλεκτρολόγος θα ενημερώσω

ΥΓ.
Μόλις παρατήρησα ότι με το mixer 400w της κουζίνας, όταν το λειτουργούσε η κοπέλα μου έκανε χιόνια η τηλεόραση!
Μπορεί να είναι άσχετο αλλά μάλλον ο ηλεκτρολόγος που τα έφτιαξε είναι απο τους "επαγγελματίες"...

Επίσης όταν συνδέω και τη γείωση στο καλώδιο σήματος της τηλεόρασης χαλάει το σήμα...

----------


## kpetros

μηπως ολα αυτα που ανεφερες ειναι συνδεμενα ολα μεταξυ τους , με αποτελεσμα να καταρεει ?
στην κουζινα μηπως εχεις κανα κουζινακι που μπαινει μπριζατο ? και οχι με δικη του γραμμη ?

----------


## teodor_ch

> μηπως ολα αυτα που ανεφερες ειναι συνδεμενα ολα μεταξυ τους , με αποτελεσμα να καταρεει ?
> στην κουζινα μηπως εχεις κανα κουζινακι που μπαινει μπριζατο ? και οχι με δικη του γραμμη ?



όχι η κουζίνα έχει δικιά της γραμμή απο τον πίνακα με μία διπλή ασφάλεια (κόκκινη) και μία μονή (γκρί)

----------


## mixalis1988

Το διπλο το κοκκινο ειναι διακοπτης ο οποιος κοβει και την φαση και τον ουδετερο.Το μονο το γκρι ειναι η ασφαλεια η οποια ασφαλιζει την γραμμη της κουζινας.

----------


## teodor_ch

Λόγω άλλων προβλημάτων καθυστέρησα λίγο.

1) Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό σε όλη την πολυκατοικία. Ο δίπλα ένοικος μου είπε τί του είχε πεί η ΔΕΗ πριν 4 χρόνια.
Ότι λέει είναι το τελευταίο σπίτι στη συνδεσμολογία και κανονικά χρειάζεται κάποιος υποσταθμός αλλά δεν τον φτιάχνουν....
Θα το κυνηγήσω και εγώ γιατί μου ακούγεται πολύ μλκία αυτό!
Ξέρει κανείς αν μπορεί να αληθεύει???????


2) Ο ηλεκτρολόγος ήρθε και μέτρησε στο κεντρικό ρολόι, ένα δεύτερο πίνακα και στον πίνακα του σπιτιού.
Δε βρήκε πρόβλημα με τον ουδέτερο αλλά επιβεβαίωσε τις πτώσεις.

3) Δήλωσα βλάβη στη ΔΕΗ και ρώτησα αν χρειάζεται να είμαι σπίτι και είπαν όχι. Όταν ήρθε όμως  ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι έπρεπε να είμαι εκεί και έτσι δεν έκαναν τίποτα. Ήμουν στη δουλειά.


Απλά πείτε αν γίνεται αυτό που είχαν πεί στον δίπλα ένοικο να αληθεύει.

----------


## geronimo

Αφού το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό στην πολυκατοικία, και ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν διαπίστωσε βλάβη στην σύνδεση του ουδετέρου, π.χ κακή σύσφιξη των αγωγών κ.α, τότε το πρόβλημα υπάρχει και σε όλη την γραμμή χαμηλής απο τον Μ/Σ της ΔΕΗ και μετά.Εκτός και άν ως τελευταίος καταναλωτής είναι μακριά απο τον Μ/Σ και η παροχή μικρή για τα φορτία της πολυκατοικίας.

----------

teodor_ch (13-07-12)

----------


## teodor_ch

> Αφού το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό στην πολυκατοικία, και ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν διαπίστωσε βλάβη στην σύνδεση του ουδετέρου, π.χ κακή σύσφιξη των αγωγών κ.α, τότε το πρόβλημα υπάρχει και σε όλη την γραμμή χαμηλής απο τον Μ/Σ της ΔΕΗ και μετά.Εκτός και άν ως τελευταίος καταναλωτής είναι μακριά απο τον Μ/Σ και η παροχή μικρή για τα φορτία της πολυκατοικίας.



οπότε τι πρέπει να κάνω σε αυτήν τη περίπτωση?
η δικαιολογία που έδωσε πριν 4 χρόνια η ΔΕΗ στέκει?
δηλαδή πρέπει να ζήσω με αυτό το τραγικό πρόβλημα?

----------


## Hulk

Υπαρχει και αυτη η περιπτωση, δηλαδη να μην επαρκει η ισχυ του Μ/Τ στην περιοχη που μενεις. Υπαρχουν περιοχες που 
καποτε ειχαν 50 σπιτια και τωρα εχουν 150 χωρις ομως να εχει γινει αυξηση ισχυος στην περιοχη. Το αποτελεσμα ειναι
να γονατιζουν ολα οπως σε σενα. ΑΛΛΑ οπως προ αναφερουν και αλλοι συμφορουμιτες μου εχει τυχη και εμενα να με 
φωναξουν σε μια εταιρια οπου ειχαν τρελαθει οι μισες συσκευες, το προβλημα τελικα ηταν στην κολωνα της ΔΕΗ και οχι
στο κτηριο.

----------

teodor_ch (13-07-12)

----------


## teodor_ch

> Υπαρχει και αυτη η περιπτωση, δηλαδη να μην επαρκει η ισχυ του Μ/Τ στην περιοχη που μενεις. Υπαρχουν περιοχες που 
> καποτε ειχαν 50 σπιτια και τωρα εχουν 150 χωρις ομως να εχει γινει αυξηση ισχυος στην περιοχη. Το αποτελεσμα ειναι
> να γονατιζουν ολα οπως σε σενα. ΑΛΛΑ οπως προ αναφερουν και αλλοι συμφορουμιτες μου εχει τυχη και εμενα να με 
> φωναξουν σε μια εταιρια οπου ειχαν τρελαθει οι μισες συσκευες, το προβλημα τελικα ηταν στην κολωνα της ΔΕΗ και οχι
> στο κτηριο.



πώς μπορώ να γνωρίζω ότι ο τεχνικός της ΔΕΗ δεν θα βαρεθεί να ψάξει το πρόβλημα (γιατί στο τηλέφωνο χωρίς να κοιτάξει τίποτα μου είπε ότι όλα είναι μια χαρά!) και θα πεί ότι ο Μ/Τ είναι λίγος?

----------


## Hulk

> πώς μπορώ να γνωρίζω ότι ο τεχνικός της ΔΕΗ δεν θα βαρεθεί να ψάξει το πρόβλημα (γιατί στο τηλέφωνο χωρίς να κοιτάξει τίποτα μου είπε ότι όλα είναι μια χαρά!) και θα πεί ότι ο Μ/Τ είναι λίγος?



Το καλυτερο ειναι να εισαι κι'εσυ εκει οταν ερθουν απλα για να σιγουρευτεις οτι οντως εριξαν μια ματια στην κολωνα. Μετα αν οντως δεν
υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα σε καποια συνδεση απο την κολωνα μεχρι το κτηριο, θα κανεις παραπονα στην ΔΕΗ να ερθουν να βαλουν
ενα καταγραφικο στο κτηριο για 1-2 μερες και θα δουν αν εχει καποιο προβλημα.

----------

teodor_ch (13-07-12)

----------


## teodor_ch

> Το καλυτερο ειναι να εισαι κι'εσυ εκει οταν ερθουν απλα για να σιγουρευτεις οτι οντως εριξαν μια ματια στην κολωνα. Μετα αν οντως δεν
> υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα σε καποια συνδεση απο την κολωνα μεχρι το κτηριο, θα κανεις παραπονα στην ΔΕΗ να ερθουν να βαλουν
> ενα καταγραφικο στο κτηριο για 1-2 μερες και θα δουν αν εχει καποιο προβλημα.



σε ευχαριστώ πολύ
χωρίς την καθοδήγησή σας δε θα έβγαζα άκρη!

----------


## Hulk

Πριν περιπου 2 χρονια ειχε προβλημα ενας γνωστος μου, περιπου οπως σε εσενα. Ειδικα της ωρες αιχμης ηταν το κατι αλλο!
Τελικα μετα απο πολλα παραπονα ειχαν ερθει και εβαλαν ενα καταγραφικο (κατι σαν πολυμετρο) αλλα χωρις οθονη, αυτο 
καταγραφει ολη την διαρκεια της μερας την ταση που εχει το δικτυο, μετα το συνδεουν σε υπολογιστη και βλεπουν τι γινετε
και ποιες ωρες το κανει. Τελικα το προβλημα δεν ηταν καν στο Μ/Τ χαμηλης, εκοψαν ολο το ρευμα στην περιοχη μια Κυριακη
και αλλαξαν της επαφες στην μεση ταση οπου παιρνει ο Μ/Τ. Φυσικα ολα αυτα ειναι υποθεσεις μιας και ακομα δεν ξερουμε τι
ακριβως φταιει, παντως οταν βρεις τι ηταν τελικα θελω να μας πεις για να ξερουμε. Οσο και να λες οτι τα εχεις δει ολα και τα ξερεις
παντα κατι καινουργιο θα συμβει.

----------

teodor_ch (13-07-12)

----------


## vasilllis

> Λόγω άλλων προβλημάτων καθυστέρησα λίγο.
> 
> 1) Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό σε όλη την πολυκατοικία. Ο δίπλα ένοικος μου είπε τί του είχε πεί η ΔΕΗ πριν 4 χρόνια.
> Ότι λέει είναι το τελευταίο σπίτι στη συνδεσμολογία και κανονικά χρειάζεται κάποιος υποσταθμός αλλά δεν τον φτιάχνουν....
> Θα το κυνηγήσω και εγώ γιατί μου ακούγεται πολύ μλκία αυτό!
> Ξέρει κανείς αν μπορεί να αληθεύει???????
> 
> 
> 2) Ο ηλεκτρολόγος ήρθε και μέτρησε στο κεντρικό ρολόι, ένα δεύτερο πίνακα και στον πίνακα του σπιτιού.
> ...



ναι δυστηχως αλυθευει.η μεγαλη αποσταση δημιουργει πτωση τασεως,το ψιλα καλωδια ή τα οριακα φορτια.Αν πριν 4 χρονια εχει γινει μελετη τοτε θα γινει επεκταση σε εσεν.Αν το ειχαν γραψει τοτε δυσηχως πρεπει να πεσεις σε καλο ανθρωπο ή να μπει καταγραφικο ή να ειναι εμφανες το προβλημα.
υπομονη και κουραγιο.

----------

teodor_ch (13-07-12)

----------


## teodor_ch

το λιγότερο που έχω να κάνω είναι να σας ενημερώσω για τη λύση (αν φτάσουμε εκεί!) του προβλήματος





> ναι δυστηχως αλυθευει.η μεγαλη αποσταση δημιουργει πτωση τασεως,το ψιλα καλωδια ή τα οριακα φορτια.Αν πριν 4 χρονια εχει γινει μελετη τοτε θα γινει επεκταση σε εσεν.Αν το ειχαν γραψει τοτε δυσηχως πρεπει να πεσεις σε καλο ανθρωπο ή να μπει καταγραφικο ή να ειναι εμφανες το προβλημα.
> υπομονη και κουραγιο.



Δε πρόκειται να το αφήσω.
Πρίν 4 χρόνια το είχαν ψάξει πολύ μου είπαν αλλά ακόμα να το φτιάξουν.
ΘΑ φέρω πάλι το ηλεκτρολόγο και το τεχνικό της ΔΕΗ και θα έχει σόου.
Αν δεν βγάλουν άκρη, θα κάνω έγγραφο παράπονο στη ΔΕΗ ώστε να φέρουν καταγραφικό που λέτε.

Όντως τις ώρες αιχμής φαίνεται πιο ευαίσθητο.
Δηλαδή ακόμα και με τα μάτια της κουζίνας μπορώ να ρίξω την τάση απο 218 που είναι περίπου στα 210.
Καταντάει γελοίο να ακούω το σταθεροποιητή σχεδόν με όλες τις συσκευές του σπιτιού

----------


## teodor_ch

μίλησα με παλιούς ένοικους και μου είπαν ότι το χειμώνα όταν φυσάει το φαινόμενο γίνεται εντονότερο

επιβαρύνει ο άνεμος (!!!) το Μ/Τ ?
η δικαιολογία ανεπαρκής Μ/Τ στέκει δηλαδή μαζί με την αλλαγή του φαινομένου λόγω του ανέμου?

----------


## JOUN

> η δικαιολογία ανεπαρκής Μ/Τ στέκει δηλαδή μαζί με την αλλαγή του φαινομένου λόγω του ανέμου?



Oχι, αλλα στεκει η κακη επαφη ουδετερου στην κολωνα που επιβαρυνεται λογω ανεμου που κουναει εστω και λιγο το καλωδιο αρα και την συνδεση..

----------

teodor_ch (26-07-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

να πω και γω τη μαλακία μου (με κράζετε ό,τι και αν πω, οπότε γιατί να προσέχω; βλέπετε το "γιώργος φυσικός" και ορμάτε) 

με το φόρτο που υπάρχει γενικά στη δεή (βάζουν όλοι στα σπίτια τους 800 κλιματιστικά στους 18 βαθμούς, με ανοιχτά τα παράθυρα, έχουν τους θερμοσίφωνες μονίμως ανοιχτούς - ναι το έχω ακούσει αυτό... από φυσικό πτυχιούχο κι'όλας, ντράπηκα για λογιαριασμό της) μην περιμένεις θαύματα.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Oχι, αλλα στεκει η κακη επαφη ουδετερου στην κολωνα που επιβαρυνεται λογω ανεμου που κουναει εστω και λιγο το καλωδιο αρα και την συνδεση..



Καλησπέρα σ΄όλους.
Φίλε Γιώργο.
<< κακη επαφη ουδετερου στην κολωνα >>
Σε ερωτώ, αν η κακή επαφή δεν ήταν στον ουδέτερο και ήταν στη φάση, θα άλλαζε η συμπεριφορά σε τίποτα; Και αν ναι σε τι;.

----------


## JOUN

Φιλε Ηλια σου απαντω:Αφου μιλαμε για πολυκατοικια λογικο ειναι να εχει τραβηξει η ΔΕΗ ενα καλωδιο π,χ 4x35 η 4x50 η δεν ξερω γω τι αλλο και απο εκει να το μοιρασει στους μετρητες.Αν λοιπον  ειχε προβλημα η φαση δεν θα ειχαν προβλημα ολοι οι ενοικοι αλλα μερικοι απο αυτους.




> 1) Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό σε όλη την πολυκατοικία.



Ετσι συμπεραινω οτι εχει προβλημα ο ουδετερος..ΟΚ;

----------

teodor_ch (26-07-12)

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Φιλε Ηλια σου απαντω:Αφου μιλαμε για πολυκατοικια λογικο ειναι να εχει τραβηξει η ΔΕΗ ενα καλωδιο π,χ 4x35 η 4x50 η δεν ξερω γω τι αλλο και απο εκει να το μοιρασει στους μετρητες.Αν λοιπον ειχε προβλημα η φαση δεν θα ειχαν προβλημα ολοι οι ενοικοι αλλα μερικοι απο αυτους.
> 
> Ετσι συμπεραινω οτι εχει προβλημα ο ουδετερος..ΟΚ;



<<Αν λοιπον ειχε προβλημα η φαση δεν θα ειχαν προβλημα ολοι οι ενοικοι αλλα μερικοι απο αυτους.>>
_<<_*Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό σε όλη την πολυκατοικία*_.>>_
<<Ετσι συμπεραινω οτι εχει προβλημα ο ουδετερος..ΟΚ;>>
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!.

----------

teodor_ch (26-07-12)

----------


## καπιστρι

> λογικο ειναι να εχει τραβηξει η ΔΕΗ ενα καλωδιο π,χ 4x35 η 4x50 η δεν ξερω γω τι αλλο και απο εκει να το μοιρασει στους μετρητες.



Ακουγεται λογικο, αλλα μην εισαι σιγουρος.Αν η πολυκατοικια τροφοδοτηται με τριφασικη παροχη, και μοιραζοντε τα φορτια, τοτε εχεις δικιο. Ειναι ο ουδετερος.
Ομως ..... Αν πχ, η αποπερατωση των διαμερισματων γινοταν τμηματικα, (ο ιδιοκτητης δεν εδωσε την δουλεια σε εργολαβο-μηχανικο,αλλα ειχε προσωπικα αναλαβει την επιβλεψη, κατι που μεχρι πριν μερικα τουλαχιστον χρονια στην περιοχη μου ηταν ο κανονας,) οταν τελειωσε το πρωτο διαμερισμα και συνδεθηκε με την ΔΕΗ, συνδεθηκε με μονοφασικο καλωδιο.Ουτε η ΔΕΗ, ουτε ο οδιοκτητης ανελαβαν το επιπλεον κοστος του τριφασικου καλωδιου για μελλοντικη χρηση.
Υποθετω λοιπον οτι οταν μετα απο 1-2 χρονια συνδεθηκε και δευτερο διαμερισμα, η ΔΕΗ δεν τραβηξε τριφασικο για να δωσει την δευτερη φαση στη νεα παροχη, αλλα οπως γινεται συνηθως, τραβηξε απο τον ηδη υπαρχοντα μετρητη δυο καλωδια 30 εκατοστα, και συνδεσε παραλληλα και τον δευτερο, κ.ο.κ.
Ειναι απλα μια σκεψη.
Εκεινο που πρεπει να ξεκαθαρισει, ειναι αν η παροχη που φτανει στην πολυκατοικια ειναι τριφασικη, 'η μονο.

----------

teodor_ch (26-07-12)

----------


## teodor_ch

Λοιπόν,

σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους ακόμα και τον Φυσικό  :Tongue2: 
(που αυτό που λές είναι πρόβλημα της ΔΕΗ να καλύψει τη ζήτηση...)

Απο εκεί και πέρα,
όντως απο όσο έχω μάθει, στην αρχή είχε φτιαχτεί ο πρώτος όροφος και έπειτα και δεύτερος.
Θα βγάλω φωτογραφία τα κουτιά της ΔΕΗ μήπως βγάλετε άκρη.

Υπάρχει 1% να μήν έχουν πρόβλημα όλα τα σπίτια. Φάνηκαν να μή το έχουν ψάξει/ενοχλεί και απλά απάντησαν "πού και που πέφτει η τάση".
Απο τα 6 πάντως, τα 3 έχουν 100% και το ένα απο αυτά είναι στο δεύτερο όροφο. Που μάλλον άλλαξαν την καλωδίωση απο το ίδιο ρολόι της ΔΕΗ γιατί αυτός έμενε πρώτα στον πρώτο όροφο.

----------


## JOUN

> Απο τα 6 πάντως, τα 3 έχουν 100%



Aν μιλαμε για 6 διαμερισματα δεν υπαρχει καμμια μα καμμια περιπτωση να μην εχει τριφασικο η πολυκατοικια..Λογικα απο το δευτερο διαμερισμα και μετα ειχαν ηδη τραβηξει τριφασικο καλωδιο.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

αυτό πως το βρίσκεις; εγώ, δηλαδή, πώς μπορώ να το βρω; πες ότι βλέπω τα ρολόγια της πολυκατοικίας.

----------


## vasilllis

> αυτό πως το βρίσκεις; εγώ, δηλαδή, πώς μπορώ να το βρω; πες ότι βλέπω τα ρολόγια της πολυκατοικίας.



εννοεις αν ειναι τριφασικο το καλωδιο που ερχεται απο δεη;
δες που ερχεται απο την κολωνα που συνδεεται και ποσους πολους εχει.

να συμπληρωσω επισης οτι η δεη για την διατομη του καλωδιου αποφασιζει και απο την αδεια οικοδομης που εχει βγει,ασχετα αν γινουν πολυ αργοτερα τα σπιτια.

----------

Γιώργος Φυσικός (27-07-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

thanks βασίλη

----------


## thespyros

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω σε ένα καφέ έχει κάψει 2 ψυγεία και τα φώτα τρεμοπαίζουν

----------


## vasilllis

κινητηρες η πλακετες.τα φωτα ποτε τρεμοπαιζουν?περιοχη?πρωι η βραδυ?εχεις μετρησει καθολου τις τασεις στην διακυμανση?

----------


## facnis

Ώρα να πω και εγώ την γνώμη μου  :Very Happy:  . Για αρχή καλήμερα

*1) Αν ο υποσταθμός του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ δεν είναι επαρκής μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις λίγο μπακαλίστικα:* 
Σε ένα οικοδομικό τετράγωνο που μπορεί να τροφοδοτεί ο Υ/Σ συνήθως πότε δεν επαρκεί για όλους τους χρήστες σε πλήρη ισχύ! Όποτε τον κατασκευαζουν με έναν συντελεστή: Τον συντελεστή ταυτοχρονισμού. Αυτό σημενει ότι υπολογίζουν μια μέση κατανάλωση που θα χρησιμοποιεί την μέρα. Όποτε αν έχεις πτώση τάσης θα μπορούσε να οφείλετε σε αυτό. Όμως το βράδυ που η χρήση μειώνετε δεν θα πρέπει να έχεις πρόβλημα. Αν το βράδυ δεν έχεις πρόβλημα τότε υπάρχει η λυση κατασκευής Νέου Υποσταθμού ή αναδιαμόρφωση των ΤΑΠΣ(Περιστροφικός διακόπτης που αφαιρει ή προσθέτει πηνία στον Μ/Σ σε τιμές για αύξηση της τάσης ή μειωση αυτής)
*2) Σχετικά με την κολόνα:* Θα πρέπει να έχουν και άλλοι το ίδιο πρόβλημα γιατί μοιράζεστε τον ίδιο ουδέτερο

*3) Το κιβώτιο του μετρητή και ο διανομέας αυτού:* Σε περίπτωση που η υπόταση είναι πριν από το σπίτι σου και το καλώδιο παροχής σου. Ο τεχνικός του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ θα πρέπει να κοιτάξει αν είναι σφιγμένα τα καλώδια στον μετρητή και επειτα στον διανομέα. Προσοχή μπορεί να είναι κομμένη μια βίδα πχ στον ουδέτερο του διανομέα η δεύτερη βίδα να μην ακουμπά στο καλώδιο! 

*4) Καλώδιο Παροχής:* Είναι το καλώδιο που πάει από τον μετρητή σου στο σπίτι σου.Για αρχή πες αν τροφοδοτείς κάποιο άλλο διαμέρισμα ή αποθήκη με αυτό το καλώδιο? Αν όχι κατέβασε τον γενικό διακόπτη από το σπίτι σου και έλεγξε αν ο μετρητής καταγράφει διότι μπορεί από αγνοια σου να τροφοδοτείς και άλλο διαμέρισμα.
Αν ο μετρητής γράφει με κατεβασμένο τον γενικό τότε πρέπει να κοιτάξεις για αρχή οπτικά αν είναι ακαιρεο αν αυτό είναι δυνατόν. Αν το καλώδιο είναι εκτεθειμένο και δεν είναι καλά στερεωμένο μπορεί να έχει κοπεί εσωτερικά. Υπάρχει η πιθανότητα το καλώδιο αυτό ο εγκατασταστς να το έχει συνδεμένο με κλέμα για λογούς κόστους γιατί δεν του έφτανε να το πάει στο διαμέρισμα μονοκόμματο και με τα χρονιά να μην κάνει καλή επαφή! Ακόμα υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα της "κακοτεχνίας" ρευματοκλοπής που κάποιος να το έκοψε να το συνέδεσε ξανά άλλα να έχει προσθέσει και ένα δικό του καλώδιο  :Very Happy: 

5) *Πινάκας:* Πρέπει να γίνει έλεγχος για καλές σφίξεις και οπτικά για μαυρισμένα εξαρτήματα ή διαβρωμένες επαφές .

Εγώ θα ξεκίναγα τον έλεγχο από το 5 προς το 1.


*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ Οι παραπάνω έλεγχοι πρέπει να εκτελουνται από αδειούχους ηλεκτρολόγους και με την χρήση πιστοποιημενων τουλάχιστον ως προς την μόνωση εργαλεία.

ΚΟΒΩ - ΔΩΚΙΜΑΖΩ - ΓΕΙΩΝΩ*

----------


## thespyros

Μέτρησα μεταξύ φάσης ουδέτερου μου δείχνει 280volt!!!

----------


## mikemtb

> Μέτρησα μεταξύ φάσης ουδέτερου μου δείχνει 280volt!!!



Τυχαίο λινκ:
https://www.skroutz.gr/c/1591/psifia...686/Fluke.html

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

> Μέτρησα μεταξύ φάσης ουδέτερου μου δείχνει 280volt!!!



Ακραία λύση: 
https://youtu.be/NFJW7GHxqro

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Πάρα πολύ υψηλή η τάση.

----------


## IRF

Οι μεταλλική  κλέμα ουδετέρου που υπάρχει μέσα στη χελώνα της δεη είναι μερικές φορές από κράμα αντιμονίου που μετά από κάποια χρόνια σπάζει από μόνη της χωρίς να την πειράξει κανένας. Φυσικά πολύ χειρότερα τα πράγματα γίνονται αν υπερθερμαίνεται από κανέναν σπινθηρισμό

----------


## Vagelis64

> Καταρχήν καλώς σας βρήκα! 
> 
> Στο ψητό τώρα γιατί οι ηλεκτρολόγοι που έρχονται είναι μικρά παιδιά και μάλλον δεν είναι ειδικοί...
> 
> Μετακόμισα σε νέα πολυκατοικία πρόσφατα (οπότε και ο ενοικιαστής φέρνει δικό του ηλεκτρολόγο).
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν ανοίγουν κάποιες συσκευές είτε μέσα (κουζίνα) είτε έξω απο το διαμέρισμα (κοινόχρηστο πιεστικό) τις περισσότερες φορές πέφτει αισθητά η τάση. (περίπου 10 φορές ανα ώρα)
> Εκτός ότι χαμηλώνουν τα φώτα στιγμιαία,
> το voltage regulator της APC 
> ...



Τσεκαρισε αν συμβαινει και σε αλλα διαμερίσματα και αν συμβαινει, φωνάξτε ΔΕΗ . Δεν χρεωνει από κολωνα εως και Ρολοϊ αν βρει βλαβη.
Να είναι ανθρωπος κοντα, μην και το φτιαξει και σας το χρεωσει ότι ηταν μετα τα ρολογια, η εφταιγε κατι μετα τα ρολογια. Ελλαδα ειμαστε , πολοι πολλα λενε , γενικως. 
ϊ

----------


## elektronio

> Τσεκαρισε αν συμβαινει και σε αλλα διαμερίσματα και αν συμβαινει, φωνάξτε ΔΕΗ . Δεν χρεωνει από κολωνα εως και Ρολοϊ αν βρει βλαβη.
> Να είναι ανθρωπος κοντα, μην και το φτιαξει και σας το χρεωσει ότι ηταν μετα τα ρολογια, η εφταιγε κατι μετα τα ρολογια. Ελλαδα ειμαστε , πολοι πολλα λενε , γενικως. 
> ϊ



Μετά από 7 χρόνια ή θα έχει βρει λύση ή θα έχει ήδη μετακομίσει......  :Lol:

----------


## mikemtb

> ϊ



Πόσα μηνύματα προσπαθείς να πιάσεις? 


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

